# Pundamillia nyererei Mwanza Gulf



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

I was wondering about where is a good place to find this variant. I really like the balance of color in this variety. I was wondering if their was someone or a good place to locate them?


----------



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

To switch this a round, I found some really nice Pundamillia nyereri (juma island)
I was wondering what they where as they do not have anything in the species profile section.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The informatiion about the nyererei species is the same...just the collection point is different. There are color variations.

Be careful where you buy Victorians...there are a lot of hybrids being sold.


----------



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

Yeah I have heard that, I get them from one of the recommended stores on the forum.


----------

